# Would you buy an International version of a camera?



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 22, 2016)

I am looking to get the Nikon d5300, and I can get the no warranty one for a lot cheaper, thus letting me get a better lens. Should I trust this international version ---> Amazon.com : Nikon D5300 DSLR Camera Body w/ Nikon 18-55mm VR Lens +HD U.V. Filter +6pc Starter Kit +2pcs 16GB Commander Extremespeed Memory Cards +Accessory Kit - International Version : Camera & Photo

Thanks guys, sorry if this seems like a major newbie question 

p.s. This is the lens I would get with the saved money  --> https://goo.gl/fHvWF1


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

The accessory kit is junk.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 22, 2016)

tecboy said:


> The accessory kit is junk.



I know, its pretty bad lol, but this would just be for the camera.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

I would recommend to get the one with a warranty.  DSLR and lens can fail anytime.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 22, 2016)

The camera is probably fine, but Nikon will not service any grey market equipment.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2016)

All new Nikon cameras come with a warranty.

Nikon USA Service won't work on Nikon cameras that don't have a US serial number - in or out of warranty.

New Nikon cameras sold in the US that don't have a US Serial number (Gray Market) have a warranty but for warranty work one would send the camera to an appropriate service facility outside the USA.

Note how BH Photo/Video handles gray market gear they sell:
U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 23, 2016)

They toss it into the east river?? oh, no, I see they have a policy...

The problem could be down the road in getting it serviced. like Snowbear said. Maybe consider used, Adorama or B&H are reputable, or there's KEH.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 23, 2016)

This look light a legit camera for only 100$ extra so I don't think its even worth to buy a grey market camera for such a small amount.

Amazon.com : Nikon D5300 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with Built-in Wi-Fi and GPS Body Only (Black) : Camera & Photo

Disclaimer-I don't know this specific camera or seller so I might be wrong!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 23, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Amazon.com : Nikon D5300 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with Built-in Wi-Fi and GPS Body Only (Black) : Camera & Photo
> 
> Disclaimer-I don't know this specific camera or seller so I might be wrong!



it's without lens...


----------



## goodguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com : Nikon D5300 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with Built-in Wi-Fi and GPS Body Only (Black) : Camera & Photo
> ...


Oh missed that


----------



## fmw (Jun 23, 2016)

I always buy gray market specifically because I don't like Nikon USA's policy that was backed up by the supreme court.  The Nikon organization needs to fix things so a U.S. distributor doesn't have to operate in such a negative manner.  Perhaps they could pay Nikon USA for gray market warranty repairs.  Their unwillingness to handle service for pay on gray market products is indefensible.  That is simply a business transaction and potentially profitable for Nikon USA.  I love Nikon products but I'm not a fan of Nikon USA. 

After owning scores of Nikon cameras and lenses over half a century, I have had only one issue.  I had to send a camera to Japan for warranty service once.  The turn around was 3 weeks.  My cost was just the shipping to Japan.  Compared to what I saved by buying gray market it is meaningless.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 23, 2016)

Nikon sells cameras with on-camera flashes, so I don't buy them either.


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

Coreysaysyo said:


> I am looking to get the Nikon d5300, and I can get the no warranty one for a lot cheaper, thus letting me get a better lens. Should I trust this international version ---> Amazon.com : Nikon D5300 DSLR Camera Body w/ Nikon 18-55mm VR Lens +HD U.V. Filter +6pc Starter Kit +2pcs 16GB Commander Extremespeed Memory Cards +Accessory Kit - International Version : Camera & Photo
> 
> Thanks guys, sorry if this seems like a major newbie question
> 
> p.s. This is the lens I would get with the saved money  --> https://goo.gl/fHvWF1


I've owned my Nikon D5000 for about 10 years, and it's never needed any repairs, although I did send it on once for a general checkup and cleaning.  Yes, it cost me some money, but it came back looking showroom-fresh.  Yes, it is a U.S. warranty, so I have no experience with a gray-market camera.  Just letting you know my experience with the reliability of the model.  

Personally, I think I would recommend getting one with the U.S. warranty because you can't predict when or if a camera would need work, but Nikon will work on them in Japan so there's that.  

The second lens is one that is usually packaged with the D7xxx series, and AFIK, it is a good lens, but still not what one would call a "professional" level lens.  Besides, the 18-55 range is already covered with the standard 18-55mm lens that you will receive with that kit you linked to.  That lens is entirely worth the money, considering you will be learning the entire system from scratch, and if you were to buy that lens individually it would be quite affordable.  If you bought a used copy in good condition, I think they routinely run less than $200.  That lens (the 18-55mm) is on my camera almost all the time in spite of the fact that I own three other Nikon lenses, and it's pretty good, actually.  

As for the accessory items in the kit, you will need the battery and charger for sure, so no matter where you get one, make sure it included the battery and charger.  I bought a second battery for backup after my first purchase.

The remaining items have questionable value in the long term, but you will still have fun exploring all the stuff, so not a complete loss there.  I can tell you straight away that the little bag they have included is just way too small for any practical use.  The SD cards do not have the "speed" number on them, so who knows how good they are?  Upgrade SD cards are something you're going to be buying anyway.

If you really want to step outside your comfort zone, consider buying a used D5300 with a U.S. serial number.  Then you can save money on the camera, and get that 18-140mm lens and probably still have money left over for a decent bag and tripod.  

Look for used equipment in excellent condition at these fine retailers:

Adorama
KEH
B&H

After looking online, call and speak with somebody who can remember to tell you about any additional offers to go with it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 23, 2016)

Would I buy a grey market camera?

In a word - no.

As previously mentioned a lot of places won't work on it for you at all, even for non-warranty work.  The resale value on them takes a serious hit, if your honest enough to admit they are gray market when you go to sell it.  

Frankly what little you save just isn't worth it in the long run.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 23, 2016)

Actually Nikon started warrantying some grey market cameras in the US.
Notably the D7100, D610, D800, D810, and D4s but only by a Nikon-authorized third party repair center in the US (not their repair centers).  Doesn't help the OP unless he opts for a D7100.

Though I contacted one of those 3rd party repair centers.  I think they are fairly limited in the scope of what they fix.  So, if you don't have any easy problem to fix you still might be OOL.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 23, 2016)

pretty sure this place will service any: Nikon camera service and repair - Authorized Photo Service, Inc.


----------



## fmw (Jun 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Nikon sells cameras with on-camera flashes, so I don't buy them either.



Nikon sells cameras with on-camera flash but I never use that feature.   Ever.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, so general consensus I am getting here is that if I ever have to get it serviced, I will either have to ship it to japan, or have it sent to a repair place like this



Braineack said:


> pretty sure this place will service any: Nikon camera service and repair - Authorized Photo Service, Inc.



Something I guess I am going to have to consider, on the bright side, if I get to keep this body in working condition for at least a few years. Then when the time comes to it possibly breaking, then I might just be able to get a new dx body, especially since all my lens will work with it. 

I thank you guys so much, got a ton of responses. Love being on this forum, thanks again!


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

Coreysaysyo said:


> ..get a new dx body, especially since all my lens will work with it.


Just so you're clear; FX lenses with a focusing motor (the "S" lenses) will also work on a D5300 body.  Some photographers start accumulating FX lenses with the idea of someday getting a FX body.  But they will have to have the focusing motor in the lens for your D5300.


----------



## Coreysaysyo (Jun 23, 2016)

Designer said:


> Just so you're clear; FX lenses with a focusing motor (the "S" lenses) will also work on a D5300 body.  Some photographers start accumulating FX lenses with the idea of someday getting a FX body.  But they will have to have the focusing motor in the lens for your D5300.



Oh ok, so I could get FX Lens just make sure they are S lenses?


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2016)

Coreysaysyo said:


> Oh ok, so I could get FX Lens just make sure they are S lenses?


Right.  The D5300 does not have a focus motor in the body, so you will have to use "S" lenses.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope, and don't expect any help from Nikon USA or any camera dealers if you get a Grey Market.


----------

